# Wanted, Alpine packgoats for sale...



## Packfrenzy (Mar 1, 2013)

I am looking for a few Alpine packgoats between the 3-5 year old range. I am located in Arizona. Any help would be much apreciated...


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Hard to come by what you are looking for. Most have to raise them up from kids, they need to be 3 or 4 before you begin to seriously pack them. Boy goats tend to get eaten or "culled" before growing up, except those who were raised specifically to be pack goats. Every once in a while you will see someone on here who does not have time to pack anymore or who is looking to reduce numbers, but they will most likely be in the northwest. I have seen packgoats for sale on craigslist here in SW CO once in the past two years.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Totally agree Maxwell. Also a thing to note is the amount of money can be much more for ready to go packers. Here in this area hay is 250.00 a ton average. An adult goat without pasture eats about a ton a year. So realistically anyone who isnt reducing or quitting is going to charge at least the price of food into them. And if there is any training on top of that...

Here I was looking into housing previously purchased prospects until they were ready to pack. I have kept 2 prospects from last year for someone who were not ready to house em but didnt wanna be another year out when they were ready. As we dont have pasture, they are eating roughly $40 a month in food (I get my hay a little cheaper caues I get it brought in from outta state). Then things like electricity to pump water, de icers. Gas to take em out hiking / packing, de worming and vaccines, pen cleaning and any number of costs I am leaving out and its just not realistic to consider doing this and being able to offer them at an affordable price. Would have to at least charge $400.00 per goat per year just to break even on costs. Meaning no payment for the time put in to them. As the retail goal is 100% profit, thats $800 per goat per year.

And then there is the fact you totally miss out on the bonding process and you effectively bought goats that are ready to go but you dont know and they dont know you. That can be frustrating and maybe even dangerous out in the deep woods.

So at the most Id suggest looking into packers that are no more then a year and a half. At this age they are really ready to start training and you will have enough time to get to know each other


----------

